# Verwalten von Rechnungsnummern und Angebotsnummern



## Frenchmann (4. September 2004)

Hallo Zusammen, 

hier mein problem.... 
ich habe pro Baustelle eine Excel Datei, in diese Excel datei ist unter anderen ein Sheet mit einem Rechnugnsformular und ein Sheet mit einem Angebotsformular. 

Nun möchte ich wenn ich ein Angebot oder eine Rechnung schreibe, das die Nummer automatisch in einer Tabelle mit dem Namen des Kunden erfasst wird. Und wenn ich eine neue Rechnung schreibe automatisch die nächste freie nummer aus der Tabelle entnommen wird.

wie kann ich denn sowas möglichst einfach lösen. 

Gruss 

French


----------



## Leola13 (6. September 2004)

Hai,

hab ich nicht ganz verstanden.  

Ein sheet  Rechnungsformular
Ein sheet  Angebotsformular
Ein sheet  für die Nummern ?
Ein sheet  für die Kundendaten ?

Ciao Stefan


----------



## Frenchmann (6. September 2004)

Guten Morgen,... 

pro Projekt gibt es eine Datei. 

Diese Datei beinhaltet: 
ein Sheet Rechnung 
ein Sheet Angebot

eine weitere Datei beinhaltet zwei Sheets: 
Ein Sheet Auflistung Rechnungen
Ein Sheet Auflistung Angebot 

Nun will ich  beim schreiben einer Rechnung über ein Button "aktualisieren" das diese die nächste Freie Nummer übernimmt. 

Mit dem Drucken der Rechnung (erfolgt per Makro) will ich das diese Rechnung in der Auflistung aufgenommen wird.  das heisst das hinter der Nummer der Name des Empfänger und das Rechnungsdatum eingetragen wird. 

Gruss 

French


----------

